# Omega Watches



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I've another Omega coming in the next few days , another one to be repaired & rebuilt.

The question is how bad does a dial have to be before it needs to be restored.

A few people have put posts up saying they were thinking about it.

How many people got around to doing it.

Post your before and after pictures of your watche's , I would love to see them , it will let me decide if mine needs doing, I would be greatfull of your views.

I will post a couple of my own on , before and after as soon as I can get to a proper computor .


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi, i bought this 1962 geneve from a jeweller friend for the price of the scrap gold.i dont have a "before" photograph but the dial was the reason it was being scrapped.i like a little patination but this was horrible ,looked like dried porridge.i sent the whole watch off to roberto at c&f dial restorations and a month later this is how it came back.cheers.greasemonk


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am having a Longines restored, this includes case - movement - and of course the dial.

Will post pictures when all done.

Oh almost forgot I am having some engraving removed from the case back as well.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've had an IWC, a Rolex and a couple of Omega watches restored from the ground up in the past.

The IWC and one of the Omegas would have been passable, but the other two were trashed.

In each case I've been 100% happy with the redial, but when I've sold the watches on I lost my shirt - especially the Rolex! It was a 1958 Explorer. I'll try and dig out the before and afters.

Edit;

Here is the thread for my Explorer re-dial.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=71881&hl=explorer&fromsearch=1


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a difficult one. I presume that having a dial completely restored would be quite expensive, and yet, because I can't afford a resto NOW, I have missed on on a couple of working watches that I liked. I missed a nice 1950s Cyma hand-wind which was cheap, but the dial had bad brown spotting and instead of buying and waiting until I could afford to have the watch repaired, I didn't buy it. I think that today, I would have bought the watch and waited until I could afford to get the dial done.

I like the way your dial has turned out, Greasemonk, and I think I would have wanted a nice dial on a watch with a genuine gold strap like yours. I do take note of kevkojak's experience here though, in that restoring a dial can lead one to lose out when reselling the watch, but to be honest, I don't collect watches that are valuable enough to enter that worrying eventuality.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Restoration can be a problem, and it's often a toss-up between bringing something back to pristine condition - and losing the authenticity and aging of the watch - or leaving it in a less than perfect condition to preserve its authenticity. I'm facing this decision with my Luxor chrono - it works perfectly, but the movement is very dirty and the face is spotted, dirty and nibbled. There's no problem (apart from cost) of cleaning the movement, but I'm in two minds about the dial...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I would have the mechanicals serviced if they need it and clean the face with a light swob and distilled water. it would look cleaner but natural for its age. My two pence for what is worth. Have seen three similar looking chronos in a jewellers in Newport, but the shop owner doesn't want to sell. Grrr

Mike


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the undated pictures of one i had to have done earlier in the year









this is after







.

this was a Oriosa chrono similar to wills in condition









I had the dial redone in black, never too sure if i liked it afterwards.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I had the Omega 370 that i got from ebay arrive yesterday, obviosley it needed some work done on it, new crown & pendant tube & a good service.

The dial as you can see it did need doing









i had to clean all the paint & varnish off because it was a bit bent out of shape where some one had tried to prise it off with out undoing all the screws.

i did put it back to gether after i had repaired it & were it , but i just had to strip it down again & pack it up to send it to the dial people.










I was pleased that it was not too much of a job to get it all going again & it went over night & still showed the correct time when i looked at this morning.

I just have to wait now for the dial, i will post the finished dial when it arrives back.

Heres the case with the new pendant tube fitted.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

that will look nice when done antony,but you know that from your previous restoration of an omega ,very nice. the chronograph does look nice with the black dial but i have never seen one in that colour before.the omega in in my previous contribution to this thread had originaly a silver dial but i had always wanted a gold watch with a black face so black it was! .i personally woudnt restore the dial on your watch will,thats a character patinated dial.i bought this 1940s leonidas because i liked the patinated dial,mind you i had been imbibing of the jaimesons at the time but i dont regret it ,cheers all.. greasemonk


----------

